# Where do male mason bees sleep?



## Lana

New mason bee keeper and I can't find this info anywhere! Do they sleep in tubes as well or where do they go at night?


----------



## Michael Bush

The sleep wherever they can find a spot to get out of the weather and the wind.


----------

